# 2 week old will NOT sleep at night!



## MillieJoan

I'm at my wits' end! She sleeps fine during the day--generally drops off after nursing and has no problem staying asleep then if I put her in her bouncy. But at night, she absolutely will not stay asleep unless I'm holding her. I nurse her, she drops off, and I wait until I'm absolutely sure she's dead asleep (someone told me to do the "arm drop" test, where you lift her arm and if she doesn't wake when you drop it gently, she's out for the count), and then I go to put her in her bassinet (which is right next to my side of the bed)--and she immediately wakes and starts crying. This goes on all night long, and I'm so shattered--I can't sleep all day to make up for not sleeping at night, as I have work that has to get done during the day. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?? The only way I can sleep at night is to prop myself up with pillows and just hold her, but this scares me as I'm so tired these days I know I'm not waking up as quickly as I should if she moves! Co-sleeping in the bed isn't an option as our bed is far too soft, and besides, she doesn't want to be put down anywhere :cry:

Everything I've read indicates that you can't do anything about such a young baby's sleep cycle, that you just have to "go with it" until she's old enough to start training, but if I don't get some sleep I honestly don't know what to do--like I said, I don't have the option of sleeping all day when she sleeps, and many nights she doesn't drop off until 9 am!


----------



## Squirmsmum

We put a rolled towel in her basket and warmed her sheet with a hot bottle, then would gently put her in asleep and if she roused I put my hand on her tummy and just kept shushing till she dropped off.

Now however, entirely different story!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Try starting to distinguish between day and night. During the day, allow normal daytime noises and light. Once you're ready for bed, lower the lights and the noise level.

Why can't you sleep during the day? Two weeks old is very young. Don't be upset :hugs: We've all been through it.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Do you swaddle? My lo wouldn't sleep at that age unless swaddled and he is still swaddled at night now x


----------



## fannyadams

You poor thing, I feel for you. My lo wouldn't be put down at that age, I tried everything but in the end she just did it on her own at about 6 weeks.
I know that doesn't help you now though so the only thing I can suggest (and the thing that got me through it) was getting other people to hold her so I could sleep. 
Is there anyone that can do that for you? It does mean you will still be up most of the night but I slept from 5pm for a few hours so I could at least function.
Bug hugs to you, it's so very hard in the beginning but remember that each week things will get easier and your lo will learn and settle into some kind of routine in the coming weeks xxx


----------



## Flake-y

Make sure she's getting enough feeds through the day that shes not too hungry at night, & you could try a bedtime routine, we started ours at 2 weeks & my LO loves it, he goes straight to sleep after his 7pm feed, is woken for a fed at 10.30 then wakes around 6am. And we also do the nighttime low lights, no talking or eye contact, just shushing baby, & when he wakes in the morning lights on, lots of cuddles & playing during the day.

Also, I've found its best to put baby down awake, if I put my LO down asleep he wakes up & isn't happy. If I put him down awake but sleepy, he fusses for a few seconds before going to sleep. I wouldn't leave LO to cry but sometimes if you put them down awake, kiss goodnight & leave the room, you'd be surprised that they might just stop crying after a minute & go to sleep!


----------



## MillieJoan

Flake-y said:


> Make sure she's getting enough feeds through the day that shes not too hungry at night, & you could try a bedtime routine, we started ours at 2 weeks & my LO loves it, he goes straight to sleep after his 7pm feed, is woken for a fed at 10.30 then wakes around 6am. And we also do the nighttime low lights, no talking or eye contact, just shushing baby, & when he wakes in the morning lights on, lots of cuddles & playing during the day.
> 
> Also, I've found its best to put baby down awake, if I put my LO down asleep he wakes up & isn't happy. If I put him down awake but sleepy, he fusses for a few seconds before going to sleep. I wouldn't leave LO to cry but sometimes if you put them down awake, kiss goodnight & leave the room, you'd be surprised that they might just stop crying after a minute & go to sleep!

Maybe this is part of the problem, I've been lying down in the same room when I bring her up. I'll try putting her down earlier tonight and see how it goes


----------



## Samie18

Is the bouncy upright that she sleeps in during the day?
Just wondering as my little girl was the same and would only sleep if held or sat up. I spent the first few weeks sleeping sat up and it Turned out she has reflux.
She's been on gaviscon since and will now sleep laying down. We spent about 11 weeks co sleeping as I was so desperate for sleep....I always said id never co sleep bit she hated her Moses basket..... but in utter need for sleep it worked! Anyhow she now sleeps in her crib and just grew into this her herself!


----------



## patientgirl

Try co-sleeping with the baby on your chest. You can support her and both get some sleep. It works a treat for us when the baby can't settle in his basket.
x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

patientgirl said:


> Try co-sleeping with the baby on your chest. You can support her and both get some sleep. It works a treat for us when the baby can't settle in his basket.
> x

This is actually against the guide to safe cosleeping. https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/sleep/cosleepingsafely/


----------



## Sovereign

Like others have said hun, try adn teach her the difference between night and day, and sleep when you possibly can. And it won't last forever I promise hun x


----------

